# Anyone knows when Edifier S550 Encore will be available in India?



## nvrmndryo (Jan 13, 2014)

Anyone knows when Edifier S550 Encore will available in India. Is it worth waiting or should I go for S550?


----------



## maxprash (Mar 6, 2014)

Not till 1st quarter of 2015. But they are going to be very expensive . They come in 2 separate boxes. I will suggest you to buy Fenda f6000u till the time as it comes in a single box.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Mar 6, 2014)




----------

